# deep water rigs



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

What rig is south of URSA +/- 12 miles?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*ursa then mars.*

last time out it was mars.maxfold


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

it is shown on Hilton's as the spar "At-Tan"


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

It was covered in tuna sunday and the water was the most beautiful Ive ever seen anywhere. Huge 150-200 lb fish jumping 10 to 12 ft out of the water chasing flying fish. Coolest thing Ive ever seen. Sad part, our captain didnt know how to catch em and we aint never done it before. Got to try again though.


----------

